# Snow Foaming Fun



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

I recently got myself a Nilfisk Pressure washer and then upgraded my Gillmour to a Foam Lance. There's been lots of debate about the effectiveness of Snow Foam, but to be honest, I got the lance for the grin factor.

My 'classic' mini is due for an MOT so I thought I'd give it a quick once over this morning and use the new toys.

Does it work....who gives a smeg....!!

What's your favourite snow foam piccie (lather soaked girlies in the gentlemens club section please  )


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's a few of my foam action photos :thumb:









-








-








-








-








-









Happy foaming :detailer:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Phil1971 said:


>


Is that an orange sportspack under there? Any links to threads with your car on show in it? I love mini's :thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

Maybe a good idea for this thread if people didn't mind, that if you state what chemical you used and how much of it, also any other tips you might have. 

thanks


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

warrenlord51 said:


> Maybe a good idea for this thread if people didn't mind, that if you state what chemical you used and how much of it, also any other tips you might have.
> 
> thanks


But there are so many different variables as one inch in one person's Lance could be different to another, when you take into account water pressure, pressure washer flow rate, bar rating pressure ect. ect. :thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> But there are so many different variables as one inch in one person's Lance could be different to another, when you take into account water pressure, pressure washer flow rate, bar rating pressure ect. ect. :thumb:


very true still could give people abit more of an idea though i think.

maybe if they state what pw make and lance type.?

just trying to get more info into the forum for people


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

warrenlord51 said:


> very true still could give people abit more of an idea though i think.
> 
> maybe if they state what pw make and lance type.?
> 
> just trying to get more info into the forum for people


So you mean like a blank think like this;

Foam used: 
Mixture:
Pressure washer:
Bar rating:
<maybe flow rating (although it's not something people know off the top of their heads>
Lance used: 
Dial setting:

Just fill that out for each post you mean  ?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Foam used: ValetPro PH Neautral
Mixture: 1" Snow foam & warm water
Pressure washer: Karcher K9.7 or something similar!
Lance used: CYC Lance
Dial setting: Full + 

Applied onto a dry car. This helps the foam cling to the paintwork better so it will remove more dirt & grime.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Where's -Kev-




























probably snow foaming a car :thumb:


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Where's -Kev-
> 
> 
> probably snow foaming a car :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

pink snow autobrite
wide angle full to plus
bosch aquatek 190or180
:driver::detailer:

View attachment 11526


how gay is that but it makes me smile


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> So you mean like a blank think like this;
> 
> Foam used:
> Mixture:
> ...


thanks mate yeah thats brill


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Is that an orange sportspack under there? Any links to threads with your car on show in it? I love mini's :thumb:


Yep, it's a sports pack, but Nightfire Red.

I've put some details into my 'garage' so you can see some more there - hopefully it all works.

Had a sneaky peek at yours and it looks well sorted.

Love the seats !!:thumb:


----------



## the benno (Mar 20, 2009)

heres mine,does it clean much ??? who cares :lol::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered one last night, doing a detail tomorrow, gutted it won't be here!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Camoflage?

Crappy Lavor PW, CYC lance set to wide fan and just shy of full pressure, Valet Pro PH Neutral foam, and a good helping of the other kind of snow


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

My only snow-foaming picture, taken today in down-town Paisley :thumb:

I should take more pictures


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Benno, is that a black EK9 in the second pic??


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

Does it just evaporate off the drive?


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Im a bit confused?

Do you guys use snow foam and then wash with shampoo and a mitt??

Or just Snow foam then rinse and dry? Could someone post a bit of a pre wash routine please


Thanks Guys


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tony2 said:


> Im a bit confused?
> 
> Do you guys use snow foam and then wash with shampoo and a mitt??
> 
> ...


my routeen is usually:

foam the car first, dry so the foam clings for longer.
clean door shuts, badges etc while foam is dwelling with detail brushes and apc, foam again if car is particually dirty and rinse
rinse foam
foam again to add more lubrication for hand wash
hand wash (two bucket method naturally)


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

ets2k9 said:


> Does it just evaporate off the drive?


Yes



tony2 said:


> Im a bit confused?
> 
> Do you guys use snow foam and then wash with shampoo and a mitt??
> 
> ...


It all depends,some times i will follow up a foaming session with a 2bw other times it just rinse it off and dry.I posted a thread ot two on touchless washing by just foaming..

(edit)
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=150302
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=110242&highlight=touchless
HTH


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Depends?? 

On how dirty the car is??

Thanks

Ant


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tony2 said:


> Depends??
> 
> On how dirty the car is??
> 
> ...


yep, as an example my car will need foaming twice probably before i touch is as it got pretty muddy today....


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Brilliant, Thanks Guys 



Ant


----------



## the benno (Mar 20, 2009)

wedgie said:


> Benno, is that a black EK9 in the second pic??


silver ek9 mate :thumb:


----------



## qprpete (Dec 30, 2009)

Something about a mini under a blanket of snow foam. They look awesome!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Applied onto a dry car. This helps the foam cling to the paintwork better so it will remove more dirt & grime.


I cannot disagree more. I used to foam on a dry car, when The foam was rinsed off I had to go over the car with a washmitt and two buckets. With foam applied to a wet car I went over the whole car without the need to even rinse the washmitt out.

I know you can suggest that the levels of dirtiness may not be the same but the same was the case on my step dads car too.


----------



## Joan Pérez (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are some of my snowy pics on my Mercedes:








































For the "all weeks" prewash I usually use 50ml. CCP Snow Foam and 50ml. CG Maxi Suds II. For the hard work and remove wax the same but adding 50ml. CG Citrus Wash&Gloss and sometimes CG Bug Bugger.


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

I gotta find that pink snowfoam you guys have. Looks like a lot of fun. Its boring looking at a white car after you foam :lol:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

eyezack87 said:


> I gotta find that pink snowfoam you guys have. Looks like a lot of fun. Its boring looking at a white car after you foam :lol:


Pm Mark @autobrite direct if you want some pink foam.....:thumb::thumb:

He also has other colours available

HTH


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I love snow foam, best fun with your trousers on. But pink foam, no!!!!!


----------



## Joan Pérez (Feb 1, 2010)

What about a rainbow foam?


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

wedgie said:


> Pm Mark @autobrite direct if you want some pink foam.....:thumb::thumb:
> 
> He also has other colours available
> 
> HTH


REALLY!!!:doublesho and there's me with rubbish plain old white.... why do people not tell me these things!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

apc IIRC


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> my routeen is usually:
> 
> foam the car first, dry so the foam clings for longer.
> clean door shuts, badges etc while foam is dwelling with detail brushes and apc, foam again if car is particually dirty and rinse
> ...


I do similar, although I think that a car should be PW'd first...

This gets rid of any large bits if dirt that may cause damage if they are 'dragged' down the paint, and if you manged to get a good enough clean with just the PW, there is no need for SN (so saving the world with less chemicals getting used  )

Some pics:




























Anyway, I don't care what is the 'best' way, and I don't really care if it works... I just like to snowfoam!!! 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

wedgie said:


> Pm Mark @autobrite direct if you want some pink foam.....:thumb::thumb:
> 
> He also has other colours available
> 
> HTH


Will do. Hopefully shipping isn't killer for me. I'd love to get green or blue


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

oooooo I could make it look like a red arrows display out there with colour foam!!


----------



## Blechdosenbill (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi

Just want to show you some foam fun 





































some various foam pics :argie:

Mixture: 150ml Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam 
90ml Megs Shampoo Plus 
All filled up with hot water 
Foamlance at max :lol:






Mixture: 150ml Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam 
60ml Surf City Garage Wash and Wax 
All filled up with hot water 
Foamlance at max :lol:


----------

